# Foreign fighters moving from Pakistan to Afghanistan



## GAP (1 Aug 2006)

This article could be a highlight of why the US is concentrating their forces in the east and deferring to NATO in the south as noted by Mark from Ottawa's entry in page 1 of the Sandbox thread  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48212/post-420757.html#msg420757

Basically, the Taliban and AQ fighters have worn out their welcome

Foreign fighters moving from Pakistan to Afghanistan
Tuesday, August 1st, 2006 07:15:02 PM  India E-News
http://indiaenews.com/2006-08/16945-foreign-fighters-moving-pakistan-afghanistan.htm


Islamabad - Tribals of Pakistan’s North and South Waziristan areas have had enough of their ‘Arab Mujahideen’ guests who have overstayed for a decade and are increasingly ‘interfering’ in local matters.

Now a government-sponsored ‘Loya Jirga’ (tribal chief’s council) is encouraging ‘a parting of ways’ that the US has been insisting for long.

But this may lead to induction of a fresh dose of foreign mercenaries into Afghanistan, adding to the woes of the Afghan National Army.

The Waziristan belt has been a hotbed of training and launching of the Taliban and Arab mercenaries for over 10 years. Pakistan’s security forces have been battling them with limited success because of the support and shelter given to these mercenaries by the local tribes, who share the same ethnic affinity as the Pushtuns in Afghanistan.

Two main warlords likely to move out are Egyptian national Abu Nasir and Iraqi national Abu Okash, who have been active in training militants on both sides of the Pakistan-Afghan border since long, sources told The News.

The ‘parting of ways’ has also been caused by what the tribals of North and South Waziristan areas have begun to look upon as ‘interference’ in local tribal matters.

The two Arabs, especially Abu Okash, as also others, had been brokering disputes among the tribes and sub-tribes and had in the process become unpopular.

Tension is mounting between local Taliban and foreigners based in North and South Waziristan tribal areas, as the government-sponsored ‘Loya Jirga’ is making progress in crucial parleys to disengage the security forces and tribal militants, the newspaper reported from Peshawar.

The majority of the foreign elements invited and housed by local tribesmen in Miranshah, headquarters of North Waziristan, as well as the troubled Mir Ali sub-division of the agency have either left or are planning to move out of the area, locals and sources in the intelligence agencies said. 

‘Their next destination is most probably Afghanistan but some may hide in South Waziristan too,’ official sources said.

The people fear bloody clashes between the tribal Taliban and foreigners backed by local individuals.

Some expect that after their eviction, it would be extremely difficult for the foreigners to make a come back in future. 

The foreigners have been given the choice either to cross the border into Afghanistan or make their own arrangements outside the tribal territory, the sources added.

‘All the foreigners will have to leave but a few of them will probably remain in the region for future planning,’ remarked a tribal elder, who did not want to be named, the newspaper said.

The local base and support for the foreign nationals, the elder said, is on the decline since their mentor and staunch supporter, Maulana Sadiq Noor, took a U-turn on matters concerning the outsiders.

Moreover, locals believe that internal differences within the Taliban ranks have made it difficult for the foreign elements to trust their hosts any longer. 

The only strong base for the foreign nationals in North Waziristan is Mir Ali, where Maulvi 

Manzoor and his ilk are still in favour of the presence of foreigners, locals said.

Another important figure and former Taliban commander, Gul Bahadur Wazir, is also backing out and is no longer offering protection to the foreigners, which has considerably weakened the network of the local Taliban
end


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Aug 2006)

I'd like to see second and third cofirmation on this.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Aug 2006)

If this is really happening it is good news, no insurgency can succeed if it has no safe haven to rest, regroup and train. If their safe havens are threatened, then they will have to fight with one hand behind their backs. If our troops can block the Taliban from escaping to Pakistan before winter comes then they are in trouble, our guys can attack in winter, but they are hamstrung to protect their food supplies and shelters.

Plus if they are losing people at the rate reported, it will be hard for them to maintain the level of fighting that they have tried to. Their combat veterans won’t be making it home to teach the new guys and new recruits may not be terribly enthusiastic about a one way trip. The question is can the West maintain the pressure?


----------



## GAP (1 Aug 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Plus if they are losing people at the rate reported, it will be hard for them to maintain the level of fighting that they have tried to. Their combat veterans won’t be making it home to teach the new guys and new recruits may not be terribly enthusiastic about a one way trip. The question is can the West maintain the pressure?



A point that should be noted here is that the duplicity of Pakistani rhetoric does not always meet their actions (as in seldom)

Another point is that if this is the case, and the Americans can reinforce the eastern boundaries, it means the Taliban and friends have to make a stand in the Kandahar and Helmand provinces to retain any viability. This does not bode well for the next couple of ROTO's


----------

